# Where can I go for unguided trail riding?



## 77ashes

I have been riding in groups many times, but I would prefer to go alone. Being around other people just isn't my thing. I need space from humans to think. I live in Albany, NY but would be willing to travel up to 2 hours in any direction to find a place that fits my desire. Does anyone have any suggestions as to where I should go or where I can find information? Google's results aren't helpful at all.


----------



## Jolly Badger

Are you bringing your own horse, or looking for a place that "rents" trail horses? 

There's a big difference - a lot of places, even those that will rent out a trail horse and let you go out on your own, may require you to go on some guided rides first so they can tell that you are competent enough to go out on your own and will not get yourself or the horse hurt. They also want to be sure they're not about to let someone take one of their horses out on trail and run it into the ground.

Not suggesting you would do such a thing. . .but sadly, there are people who would. 

A lot of people show up even at guided trail barns, puff out their chests and call themselves "experienced riders," then it turns out they don't know one end of a horse from the other.

If you're just looking for places to ride your own horse, there are a number of horse trail directories online, such as www.horsetraildirectory.com, that provide descriptions of the different campgrounds and trails, the terrain, etc.


----------



## 77ashes

Thanks for the reply Jolly. I'm looking to find a place that would let me ride theirs, because I unfortunately cannot own my own. I would be more than willing to ride with someone a few times so they know I can ride well enough to handle things on my own for a couple hours. I am by no means "experienced" because I have only done group riding around 10 or so times. I would like to learn how to care for horses before and after riding as well. Which I'm sure they would be willing to teach a little. Is the link you gave just for trails where you bring your own horse? I'm having trouble finding a good directory to search what I'm looking for.


----------



## Speed Racer

I honestly don't know of _any_ trail places where you can go out completely alone without a guide. The liability issues simply aren't worth it.


----------



## DancingArabian

No offense but with only 10 rides under your belt and lack of horse care experience I don't think you should ride out alone. You wouldn't know what to do if your horse got hurt, it doesn't sound like you can even tack up on your own, and you're definitely not going to be a skilled handler of things go bad.

I totally get that you don't care for the social side of rising - I often rises alone myself, but I don't think you realize the potential for danger either. Maybe consider taking some lessons? They can teach you about grooming, tacking and cooling down. Many places would also be happy to teach you how to take vitals and do simple wraps until help came. They will also educate you on the wildlife in your area and the appropriate way to respond to predators.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## katbalu

I went to an unguided when I was little. But my mom knew the owners... I don't know of ANY now. Especially as someone with only '10 guided rides' under your belt, you might have a very hard time finding what you're looking for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Annanoel

We went in the Smoky Mountains while on vacation a while ago. It wasn't even fun! Those horses knew their jobs so well they walked the mountain trails alone and we were without a guide. They periodically checked on you, but even if you tried to guide the horses yourself they weren't budging from what they were taught. It just depends on what kind of place you can find. Maybe try finding a barn where you can take lessons and go trail riding on some of their horses around your area? I think that would be the best bet and maybe it could turn into some sort of lease. Good luck!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

77ashes- Your post and someone's reply reminded me about something that seems to come to mind a lot.

Your 10 rides don't give you enough experience to ride alone,yet. When you are on those guided trail rides, keep this in mind:

-Those horses know what their job is
They ride the same trails every single day with the same horses and same guides

-They are always with their friends
Since most guided rides don't allow you to take a horse out on your own, the horses they have are usually surrounded by their friends and that creates a much better behaved, calm horse

-Assuming that the rides are the most relaxing, enjoyable experience you ever had can be a dangerous false sense of security

What I'm getting at is this... horses are completely unpredictable. It does not appear that way when you are on a guided trail ride. Riding a horse with others is quite a different than riding out by yourself. Not only will your horse likely be on a MUCH higher alert because it has to fend for itself without its friends, but if the wind blows the wrong way, or wildlife appear... it could be scary, or even deadly. Not to mention, horses learn to respect their handlers. If you go out and get on a horse that doesn't know you, and he starts to bolt or buck, it will be harder for you to pull him back to reality safely vs. if he knows and trusts you.This will all be learned with time as you learn how horses think/feel/learn.

There are riders on her who have owned horses for 10+ years and some who still won't ride out alone 1) because of the horses difference in behavior when by itself and 2) because of the danger that comes with not having anyone else around should it go wrong. 10 rides barely counts as a beginner. I think what you want to do is admirable and something you should set a goal for. 

Continue to do trail rides, maybe even offer to help around one of the stables as a volunteer until you learn more. i'm sure the volunteers occasionally go out for rides together, that would be a great starting point. 

There is so much to learn about horses, the things they're scared of (things that move,and things that dont) you have quite a road ahead of you before you'll be ready, but you can get there with dedication.


----------



## canterburyhorsetrailrider

Speed Racer said:


> I honestly don't know of _any_ trail places where you can go out completely alone without a guide. The liability issues simply aren't worth it.


Having just read your reply, I am astounded..... you are saying you cant just ride out anywhere you like for Liability reasons.... WOW>>>

Here in NZ, we can plan and ride almost anywhere we like in the hills and mountains.. even on high country Farms and stations, we just ring the station manager and ask permission.. very rarely are we declinded and are then free to ride where ever with NO liablilty issue, if we fall off and hurt ourselves that our risk not theirs..

I am saddened to read how regulated your country is.. and I guess in time our country will follow suit but for now its totally free to travel over.

Who needs rules and regulations... not me...!


----------



## Endiku

Canterbury- you are mistaken. Speedracer does not mean with your own horse, but rather with a rental horse that is owned by a private stable. I'm not sure about where you live, but here you have the option of paying a certain amount of money to 'ride' a horse for an hour or two with a guide and pack of other riders on extremely broke horses. You basically just play follow the leader around a few trails at a walk (SOMETIMES a trot) and head back.

If you have your own horse, there are thousands upon thousands of miles of trail, beach, mountain, and prairie to ride in. But only if, as I said- you own that horse. Sticking someone who claims to be an 'experienced rider' on your privately owned group trail horse, slapping them on the butt, and sending them off to do whatever they please is not only risky but down right stupid. It isnt just YOU that you are risking the life of, but also the horse that you're riding...THEIR horse. It could tear a ligament, break a leg, crash through a fence... No one does that anywhere that I'm aware of, except for maybe uninsured backyard 'trail riding' stables.

Who needs rules and regulations? Just about everyone. If I'm not mistaken, thats what keeps us from going out and having gun-fests wherever we want, killing eachother and creating general havoc. No need to put others at more risk than they can already find themselves.

Back on topic.

OP- as said before, we highly doubt that you will find somewhere that is like what you are requesting, and if you do- it is most likely not a good idea. HOWEVER, that doesn't mean that you have to settle for nothing. At least in my area, we do have facilities that will take you on 'adventure' trail rides, where you ride out with just one other person- your guide. No other people who are paying for rides, just you, your horse, and someone to watch you just incase things get a bit messy. At the facility that I know if in my area, they let you ride to the extent of your ability (I have gone there and after passing a few 'tests' that the guide gave me, I was allowed to canter along the wider paths and even have a nice little gallop at one point) and its quite fun. Be warned that it IS rather expensive (and rightfully so) and you have to sign a wager, but its very fun and very relaxing. At this particular farm it costs $50 per hour, and you can ride anywhere from an hour to all day. The horses are well behaved and extremely well trained as well. If that interest you, shop around a bit and try to find a farm that has those services. You might be suprised at what you find.

If you can't find one...well, then I guess that gives you a reason to come to Katy, Texas! xD


----------



## Palomine

You have to sign a waiver, which is basically a release, not sign a wager, which is placing a bet.

Much of handling horses is not whether they trust you, per se, but whether they know you know what you are doing. That in a nutshell, makes all the difference in the world.

For instance. I can walk into virtually any training barn, or stable, and handle any of the horses in it, whether leading, feeding, grooming, or tacking up, and will not have laid eyes on those horses before in my life. And usually will have no problems at all because I have been around horses all my life and have worked with so many. It is all in the way I approach, plus I know how to read horses.

Horses know very quickly whether or not you know what you are doing, and if they find you lacking? Well, the battle is over before it began. And the human is generally on the losing end.

10 rides, particularly in a group situation just has not given you the skills to ride alone, particularly on a trail, in a pasture, and more than likely you would not be able to handle a horse by yourself even in an arena, if the horse had a mind to not go along with the program.

Lessons, cleaning stalls at a barn in exchange for lessons, and learning all you can is what you need to be doing now.

And many people will not let anyone ride their horses, even when they know the person can ride fairly well, because of the potential for the horse to have its training undone in some way.


----------



## canterburyhorsetrailrider

Endiku said:


> Canterbury- you are mistaken. Speedracer does not mean with your own horse, but rather with a rental horse that is owned by a private stable. I'm not sure about where you live, but here you have the option of paying a certain amount of money to 'ride' a horse for an hour or two with a guide and pack of other riders on extremely broke horses. You basically just play follow the leader around a few trails at a walk (SOMETIMES a trot) and head back.
> 
> If you have your own horse, there are thousands upon thousands of miles of trail, beach, mountain, and prairie to ride in. But only if, as I said- you own that horse. Sticking someone who claims to be an 'experienced rider' on your privately owned group trail horse, slapping them on the butt, and sending them off to do whatever they please is not only risky but down right stupid. It isnt just YOU that you are risking the life of, but also the horse that you're riding...THEIR horse. It could tear a ligament, break a leg, crash through a fence... No one does that anywhere that I'm aware of, except for maybe uninsured backyard 'trail riding' stables.
> 
> Who needs rules and regulations? Just about everyone. If I'm not mistaken, thats what keeps us from going out and having gun-fests wherever we want, killing eachother and creating general havoc. No need to put others at more risk than they can already find themselves.
> 
> Back on topic.
> 
> OP- as said before, we highly doubt that you will find somewhere that is like what you are requesting, and if you do- it is most likely not a good idea. HOWEVER, that doesn't mean that you have to settle for nothing. At least in my area, we do have facilities that will take you on 'adventure' trail rides, where you ride out with just one other person- your guide. No other people who are paying for rides, just you, your horse, and someone to watch you just incase things get a bit messy. At the facility that I know if in my area, they let you ride to the extent of your ability (I have gone there and after passing a few 'tests' that the guide gave me, I was allowed to canter along the wider paths and even have a nice little gallop at one point) and its quite fun. Be warned that it IS rather expensive (and rightfully so) and you have to sign a wager, but its very fun and very relaxing. At this particular farm it costs $50 per hour, and you can ride anywhere from an hour to all day. The horses are well behaved and extremely well trained as well. If that interest you, shop around a bit and try to find a farm that has those services. You might be suprised at what you find.
> 
> If you can't find one...well, then I guess that gives you a reason to come to Katy, Texas! xD


Smilies.. thank you for enlightening me as to your horse riding practices..

All I can say, is dont come to NZ for a horse ride.... we dont have guides and quiet little trail rides.. we dont have rules and regulations Like I said..

Take a look on my website to see where we ride. and often we just plan, check the weather and go...

I see a lot of folks writing in here , thinking their horse is going to break a leg, or tear a ligamant etc...

I have been around horses all my life, in remote mountain area, often on rocky passes to swampy, and all in between.

Never once have I seen or heard any horses breaking a leg etc.. they have there own sense of survival and look after themselves generally and will tell you if they dont think a situation is safe.. We ride over 6000 ft passes fully loaded at times often everyday mountain riding ..... crossing deep rivers.....for a week at a time etc... horses are smart....

What I have written, is *not in any way to discredit yourself or anyone* else... this post is *ONLY*........ what I have experienced riding horses here in NZ..


----------



## canterburyhorsetrailrider

Palomine said:


> You have to sign a waiver, which is basically a release, not sign a wager, which is placing a bet.
> 
> Much of handling horses is not whether they trust you, per se, but whether they know you know what you are doing. That in a nutshell, makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> For instance. I can walk into virtually any training barn, or stable, and handle any of the horses in it, whether leading, feeding, grooming, or tacking up, and will not have laid eyes on those horses before in my life. And usually will have no problems at all because I have been around horses all my life and have worked with so many. It is all in the way I approach, plus I know how to read horses.
> 
> Horses know very quickly whether or not you know what you are doing, and if they find you lacking? Well, the battle is over before it began. And the human is generally on the losing end.
> 
> 10 rides, particularly in a group situation just has not given you the skills to ride alone, particularly on a trail, in a pasture, and more than likely you would not be able to handle a horse by yourself even in an arena, if the horse had a mind to not go along with the program.
> 
> Lessons, cleaning stalls at a barn in exchange for lessons, and learning all you can is what you need to be doing now.
> 
> And many people will not let anyone ride their horses, even when they know the person can ride fairly well, because of the potential for the horse to have its training undone in some way.


I am probably going to get in heated debate, ......but I ....do let a learner, or folks returning to riding,,,, ride a couple of my virtually bombproof horses out with me..

Infact I have done this lots and lots, and these people so appreciate me letting them do this...

And is there any change in the horse after learners have been on him...... No.... he has been trained and is accepting of all comers...

Often they are nervous, and often tense up as a log truck comes into view, (we live next to a major forest and have log trucks working 20 hours a day), but the old horse just carries on with little or no reaction, then as it passes, the look on the nervous riders face.... they have survived.... this gives them a little confidence and some tools to work on...

Without my help many would be still walking without a horse..

I enjoy helping people..!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

canterburyhorsetrailrider said:


> I am probably going to get in heated debate, ......but I ....do let a learner, or folks returning to riding,,,, ride a couple of my virtually bombproof horses *out with me.*...!


*Out with me* .... There is no difference between you and here then.


----------



## Speed Racer

canterburyhorsetrailrider said:


> Having just read your reply, I am astounded..... you are saying you cant just ride out anywhere you like for Liability reasons.... WOW>>>


Endiku is correct, you completely misunderstood my post. The OP was asking about renting a horse and going out alone. If they owned their own mount, there'd be no such restriction. 

No need for you to feel sorry for US horse owners, as not only can we ride out alone, but we have more country in which to do it than NZ.

Nothing you've stated makes it any different than what the rest of us have said. If it's not their horse they don't get to go out completely alone, especially being so inexperienced.


----------



## Darrin

canterburyhorsetrailrider said:


> Smilies.. thank you for enlightening me as to your horse riding practices..
> 
> All I can say, is dont come to NZ for a horse ride.... we dont have guides and quiet little trail rides.. we dont have rules and regulations Like I said..
> 
> Take a look on my website to see where we ride. and often we just plan, check the weather and go...
> 
> I see a lot of folks writing in here , thinking their horse is going to break a leg, or tear a ligamant etc...
> 
> I have been around horses all my life, in remote mountain area, often on rocky passes to swampy, and all in between.
> 
> Never once have I seen or heard any horses breaking a leg etc.. they have there own sense of survival and look after themselves generally and will tell you if they dont think a situation is safe.. We ride over 6000 ft passes fully loaded at times often everyday mountain riding ..... crossing deep rivers.....for a week at a time etc... horses are smart....
> 
> What I have written, is *not in any way to discredit yourself or anyone* else... this post is *ONLY*........ what I have experienced riding horses here in NZ..


Couple of points.

-There's not much difference between the US and NZ in riding horses you own/lease. Probably the major difference is in attitude when it comes to injuries. It's pretty **** easy here to sue and win in this country for your own stupidity. That makes people very wary about liability issues when it comes to letting others ride their horses. Many states have declared horses inherently dangerous so ride at your own risk (not the owners) but that doesn't stop law suits. Just takes a sympathetic jury to win.

-Many stables do have guided trail rides, kind of a touristy thing to do all over the world. Kind of surprises me you are saying NZ doesn't do this. Most of these places will not let their horses go out with a rider by themselves at all, some will let a real experienced rider do it that they know.

-And I just have to say, we have country that's every bit as rugged as NZ.


----------



## Endiku

Oops, my mistake Palomine! *waiver. You learn something every day 



canterburyhorsetrailrider said:


> Smilies.. thank you for enlightening me as to your horse riding practices..
> 
> All I can say, is dont come to NZ for a horse ride.... we dont have guides and quiet little trail rides.. we dont have rules and regulations Like I said..
> 
> Take a look on my website to see where we ride. and often we just plan, check the weather and go...
> 
> I see a lot of folks writing in here , thinking their horse is going to break a leg, or tear a ligamant etc...
> 
> I have been around horses all my life, in remote mountain area, often on rocky passes to swampy, and all in between.
> 
> Never once have I seen or heard any horses breaking a leg etc.. they have there own sense of survival and look after themselves generally and will tell you if they dont think a situation is safe.. We ride over 6000 ft passes fully loaded at times often everyday mountain riding ..... crossing deep rivers.....for a week at a time etc... horses are smart....
> 
> What I have written, is *not in any way to discredit yourself or anyone* else... this post is *ONLY*........ what I have experienced riding horses here in NZ..


 
Really? You don't have guides and regulated trail rides? Funny because when I googled 'New Zealand Trail Rides' I got atleast 50 listings for horse 'tours' for all ages and levels of riders. 
http://www.riding-vacations.info/daten/horsetrekking-new-zealand-161.html


http://www.horseride-nz.co.nz/

Canturbury, I find that you are judging a country that you yourself have never been to (or perhaps you have? Surely not the _entire_ country though.) very harshly. Yes, we do have rules for trail rides that you pay to 'rent' horses for, but it is only for the safety of the horse, rider, and company. If you have your own horse, you're welcome to go do pretty much whatever you wantn wherever you want as long as you ask before going on private property. If you're riding a friend's horse, theres still the chance of being sued, but if you're with them, plenty of people do it. 

As for us being cautious about our animals...can you blame us? Or are you honestly going to try to use that against us? If you have ridded for as many years as you've said, you of all people should know how accident prone horses are. In fact we have atleast three threads going right now with extremely injured horses in them, and all of those we are done just Sliced heel bulbs, horses that were almost gutted by fence latches, and our personal yearling colt who stabbed his eye and ended up having to have it amputated! And if horses are that accident prone by themselves, if you add an inexperienced rider who can't cope with the horse possibly tripping or being spooked/stung by something, or worse- you get a semi experienced rider who decided to run the horse into the ground, exhaust it, or ask it to do dangerous things- how is that not a recipe for disaster? It doesnt necessarily have to be something huge for it to be an injury... stone bruises, bee stings, sprained ankles, cuts, and things such as that may become worse if the rider is alone and does not lknow how to properly care for it. 

Yes, horses are smart. But people aren't always, unfortunately. If the person does not know how to listen to a horse, they will ignore warning signs. Its just how it is.

As for your intentions...I'll leave that to you. I assure you though that we are no less trail riders than you are, and our country (and stables) is not any worse for trying to protect themselves and us!


----------



## bsms

50% of Arizona is owned by the federal government. I don't know what percentage is owned by the state, but state land 1/2 mile from me is where I do most of my riding. Only 15% of Arizona is privately owned land! 

According to a GAO report a few years back, the states with the largest percentage of federal land ownership were:

1.) Nevada: 91.9% 
2.) Alaska: 66.7% 
3.) Utah: 66.5% 
4.) Idaho: 66.4% 
5.) Wyoming: 50.6%
6.) Arizona: 50.2%
7.) Oregon: 49.7%
8.) California: 46.9% 
9.) Colorado: 34.9%
10.) New Mexico: 34.1%
11.) Montana: 31.3%
12.) Washington: 31.0%

Report on Government-owned Land in U.S. Reveals Surprising Stats -- May 6, 2004 -- California Capitol Hill Bulletin -- Volume 11, Bulletin 15

And IIRC, in Arizona, private land must be posted to prevent trespassing. It is the landowner's responsibility to let the public know they aren't welcome to cross land.

However, there are not many commercial operations that will allow a person to take a horse out alone without making any assessment of the rider's skill. I suspect a lot of courts would consider that gross negligence on the part of the business. If I was on the jury, I would!

Overall, I'm pretty sure New Zealand has more regulations than the US. For example, in Arizona, I can carry a gun openly or concealed without a license.

I don't spend a lot of time worrying about my horse breaking a leg. I do think carefully about the possibility of an injury to ME. The lady who trained our horses has had a horse rear and fall on her in the desert, breaking her pelvis. That was before cell phones...

Most of us don't live cowering in fear, but 'what if' is a good phrase to use before heading out on a horse into rough country. And there is no way I'd let a stranger take one of my horses out by themselves! Not even if I had a bombproof horse - and I don't.


----------



## canterburyhorsetrailrider

Sorry... Seems we have both got the wrong end of the stick so to speak..

What I was refering to regarding no rules and regulations, was in reference to one of my earlier posts regarding horse use in our Mountain country..

In large areas we can simply plan and go riding....Many many areas have no restrictions or indeed rules..!

If we wish to ride over a high country station, we do need to ring and ask..

If we hurt ourselves while on said station its our issue.. our responsibility..

In regard to horse injury,posts, I read lots on here about possible horse injury.....before the fact....

I personally do all I can to minimuse injury but dont think.... hell on this trail ride my horse might break this or injure that....

If I did think like this..... I wouldnt be going anywhere...

I am sorry If I have offended anyone... it certainly is not my intention...!

I enjoy reading about your country and your horsemanship,with my posts intended to just show that in some areas of horsemanship you do things differently to us perhaps..

Each country has beautiful scenery and places to ride... I have made my website available to just show some of that difference....

Again sorry if I have offended......

Tony


----------



## jfmnyc

If you want to get into trail riding, and eventually riding alone, look into leasing a horse. That is what I do, and I often go out alone on the trails. I like riding in groups too, but it is great to spend some time alone with my horse in nature, with nobody else to worry about. I did a bunch of guided rides on the gelding I eventually leased before I decided to lease him, which also gave his owner confidence to let me go out alone.

John


----------



## Celeste

Leasing does sound like a good plan.


----------



## Painted Horse

I just got back from 3 days of riding in Yellowstone National Park. Since it is a National Park, The rangers did want to see out current coggins test. But they never asked where we were going. I would need a permit to camp over night in the park. But not to ride in the park.

We rode 3 days and the park rangers bumped into us one of those days and checked our papers.

Most of the time riding in Utah I never see a Forest Service Ranger, So we just ride where we want. Canterbury, we frequently cross passes at 12,000 foot during the summer months. During the winter we stay lower to get out of the snow and cold.



















I've never had one of my personal horses get serious hurt. But have seen 3 horses that friends owned go down over the years. One a broken leg, one a ruptured Aorta and the third was bumped off a cliff by a pack horse and broke its neck when it fell. So accidents do happen. Fatal accidents are not common, But anything is possible.

Personally, I've broken ribs and blown out my ligiments in my wrist while riding and have had to cope with the pain and injuries for extended rides out of the back country. A close friends horse went off a cliff and he broke his back in 5 places, He was lifeflighted to a hospital in a helocopter. Another friends horse slipped in some mud and went down, He broke his pelvis and ruprtured his bladder and lay on the trail for 14 hours until Search and Rescue found him. Things happen even though we are careful. Riding alone is risky for even the best, and down right irresponsible for novice riders


----------



## Palomine

CHT...you are right in possibly letting someone ride an older/bombproof horse to get them back into riding. I have done that a couple of times, but was right with them.

As for my "good horses", I can count on the fingers of one hand how many people have ever ridden my Palomino, since I've had him, and have 3 fingers left over. And that is in 12 years.

Baby Huey I have put someone up on, in round pen only, and did let my daughter ride him outside it, where he went to crow hopping and she bailed, (never taught her what to do, since only had ridden her horse who didn't do things like that) and other friend rode him too.

But by and large, I won't let people ride my horses.

I'm really picky about hands, so makes me nervous.


----------



## Celeste

I have a dead broke, lazy appaloosa that I don't mind letting beginners ride. I don't let anybody ride my main horse. I did once. The lady was an attorney. My horse threw her off. Only my darling little Princess would choose an attorney to dump. Nothing came of it and everybody was ok. But it did get me to thinking...........


----------



## DancingArabian

Theres a difference though in letting "anyone" ride a dead broke horse around in an arena or on a controlled group ride and taking that same horse and beginner and letting them not the trails alone.

Yes there are plenty of solid safe horses and plenty of horses we wouldn't let just anyone ride but a beginner going out on the trails solo is always a bad idea.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste

I don't let anybody take my horses out without me or one of my family members going along, ever.


----------



## Island Horselover

Having a trail riding business I can tell you that I would NEVER EVER rent my horse to someone (experienced or not) and let them go alone. We have done that with people who came on a guided tour first and seemed to be doing alright and the horses came back lame, sweating from head to toe or totally nervous and it is not worth it if you have horses for your business. I am not aware of anybody who offers that service and I would think you are probably better of in getting more experience, safe money and lease a horse or something like that!


----------



## HagonNag

A total beginner (I don't consider 10 guided rides on tourist-proof horses as any kind of experience) out alone on ANY kind of horse is asking for trouble. 
WAY too many things can happen. A trail is not a controlled environment like an arena. It's no place for unaccompanied beginners.


----------



## rookie

I would second taking lessons. I worked at a facility that would allow guests to take out horses for solo rides after they had been coming and riding for at least 7 to 10 years. That said they had rules, you carry a cell, you arrive back on time and you do not bring back a sweaty horse. That said, I think the liability associated with a beginner rider (with only 10 rides and no tack up experience thats what you are) would be so intense that people would not do it.


----------



## 77ashes

I skimmed over everything and most of the responses are similar. I get that. I know I am not an experienced rider. I'm willing to learn anything others are willing to teach me. I live paycheck to paycheck with no means of saving any money, so leasing a horse is sadly not an option. Someone mentioned making it a goal of mine. Well, it sure is one. I just have no idea where to start especially when I can only afford MAYBE one or 2 trail rides a month. So I guess this post is going in a tiny bit different direction... where to go to learn the basics without a high cost?


----------



## Celeste

Try to find a friend that would let you ride with them in exchange for doing some work around the barn.


----------



## rookie

The best place to learn the basics without a huge cost is a local riding school. If you have a local university that has an equestrian team they may offer lessons to the public. I would look around your area. You are probably going to be spending anywhere from 30 to 50 dollars for a lesson. You might be able to arrange an every other week or once a month lesson.

I know a lot of people mentioned injuries and I have seen horses break legs out at pasture just as likely as they are to strain a tendon on a ride. I have seen a whole lot of novice riders sore the heck out of a horse, I mean saddle sores from not knowing how to sit in the saddle. I can see why an owner would not want to put a horse in that situation. You run a guest facility and one poorly seated dude puts a good horse out of work for a week or more to heal up.


----------



## Jolly Badger

77ashes said:


> I skimmed over everything and most of the responses are similar. I get that. I know I am not an experienced rider. I'm willing to learn anything others are willing to teach me. I live paycheck to paycheck with no means of saving any money, so leasing a horse is sadly not an option. Someone mentioned making it a goal of mine. Well, it sure is one. I just have no idea where to start especially when I can only afford MAYBE one or 2 trail rides a month. So I guess this post is going in a tiny bit different direction... where to go to learn the basics without a high cost?


Find out if there are any riding/saddle clubs in your area that you could join. It's a good way to meet other trail riders and maybe find a mentor. Or maybe a place where you can volunteer your time working with horses or "work off" some riding lessons by cleaning stalls, grooming, etc. 

Not only will it build your credibility with other horse people, but you will gain knowledge and horse-handling experience that you just cannot get from reading a book or watching a video.


----------



## kac7700

Everyone has good points. I own my own horse, ride 5 days a week, take weekly lessons, and am building a great relationship with my horse, but I still won't ride out alone yet no matter how much I want to. There are too many things that I don't know that I don't know yet! I'll get a good year at this pace before I do that.

It's a great goal to have though, and I look forward to that day myself!


----------

